# Habanos Torres, Mesa, AZ herf?



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I have Tuesdays and Wednesdays off, anyone up for a herf within the next few weeks?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd be available mid-late Nov but the rest of the month is booked up for me bro.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm patient.


----------

